# Wading near TCD



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

First wet wade of the season and it felt good. Hit Mosquito Island from 6:30 - 9:00 am. Incoming tide, overcast, winds 10-15 from SSW. Fished 2 rods with live shrimp - under a popping cork and free lined. Nada under the popping cork and caught 2 free lined. One small red and one flounder. Both CPR. Nice morning on the water.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

How did the water look this morning? I need to get down 
there this Friday morning and give it a shot.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Water looked pretty good. Fairly green with about 1-2' visibility.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Well finally made my first trip there this year this morning.
The water looked good ..light wind out of the SW. Got some live shrimp.
Fished with a popping cork for about a hour..nada. So I switched to
free lining..nada 

Had a couple of seagulls try to steal my shrimp. Pretty bad when you
can't even catch a lady fish there. Still good to get out and give it a shot.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

Hit it again this am still not a lot of catching but managed three trout.


----------



## pickn'fish (Jun 1, 2004)

Good for you. How long that big one? Thats a good fish. I may have to go back out to Mosquito some day. Lotta good memories out there. Went back along levee again. Dink on top in dark. Then nothing but a baby blowup. Switched to plastic and ventured deeper for nada. Decided to move and noticed best water I saw all day right up in corner dike & levee. Threw up on shoreline 3-4 casts and stuck ~17" flounder. Moved on down, pulled up on few slicks looked to be out deep. Was gonna try windsurf/sandbar but opted out. I started workin the rocks. Saw reds and nice flounder(spooked it) tailin &workin right on shore. Managed to get a rat red to eat my offering and that was it. Water holdin color and winds laid today. Maybe SS next...


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

pickn'fish said:


> Good for you. How long that big one?
> 
> It was 25" on my rod ruler. Those three were all I caught. Oh yeah and one
> small croaker..no other fish. That was kind of strange.


----------

